# dimmer switch for variable speed drill



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have a normal drill but want to slow it down can i use a dimmer switch ??


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not the one to consult on any electrical question, but by definition, aren't the variable speed drills already capable of running at lower speeds? The one thing I can say, is that drills aren't meant to be used in "constant on" applications, they'll burn out.


----------

